# Hmm.. do i need to fuss?



## high-on-highlands (Apr 7, 2011)

Our highland had a adorable little baba all seems good she is three days old today, is active and happy, but seems to only drink from one teat, and for the life of me i cannot get her to take the other ones.. and mummy does not seem to want her on the others.. maybe she is sore.. i dont like to bother her too much, as i feel like maybe she will still start to drink from the other three at some point? My question really is, is the calf getting enugh milk just drinking from one? she does seem to be doing fine at this point... her tummy seems full?? wish i wasn't such a worry pot


----------



## jhm47 (Apr 7, 2011)

Cow may have abundant milk on the one teat, and the calf doesn't need more from the others.  The calves often develop a favorite, and use that one a lot.  As they grow, they will often start to use the others as needed.  Don't worry.


----------



## high-on-highlands (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks so much for the reply!! yay... no more worries  thanks again!!


----------



## Royd Wood (Apr 7, 2011)

Same prob here with my avatar beltie and her calf - 3 teats looking like they were going to burst but after 5 days the calf sussed it out and all is good now.
Congratulationss by the way on your new arrival - any chance of a pic or 2


----------



## broeski (Apr 25, 2011)

I have question on calves.  We will be calving our first in a couple
  of weeks. We have scottish highlands.  I know they are a pretty
  tough breed and basically do everything on their own.  But we are
  nervous.  If they don't take to their mom, what do we use to
  bottle feed?


----------



## jhm47 (Apr 25, 2011)

Relax.  Leave them alone, and they will be fine.  I have calved out thousands of cows/heifers, and it's very rare to find one that has big problems.  Nature takes care of its own.


----------



## broeski (May 25, 2011)

Results from a newbee.  We had one scottish highland calf (Oscar)
    born on May 12th, nursed just fine.  The next one was born on
    May 14th (Taji) Tried to nurse from the Mom's butt.  We milked
    the mom and let the little guy lick it off our hand then guided hiim
    to Mom's teat.  Didn't take.  We then bottle fed for 1 week with
    milk replacer.  Noticed that he finally figured out and is nursing from
    Mom.  We are awaiting the third calf.  They are really great.  Love
    our Highlands.


----------



## Royd Wood (May 25, 2011)

Fantastic to hear you got 2 Highland calves and are well.
All we need now is some pics of little Highlands and enter them into the Backyard Photo of the week
ps you need a min of 10 posts to put on pics but try if you can


----------

